# Löschen erzwingen?



## J-Me (21. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines bzw. großes Problem.
Ich habe eine Datei aus dem Internet runtergeladen und möchte diese nun gerne wieder löschen, doch die Datei lässt sich nicht löschen! Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, das diese Datei einen Trojaner beinhaltet(dies sagt mir mein Virenprogramm) Und das ist ja mein großes Problem....ich will die Datei weghaben, aber es geht nicht :/
Vll kann man mir da ja helfen (weiß noch nicht einmal ob ich hier richtig mit meinem Thema bin)

MfG


----------



## fluessig (21. September 2004)

Also das richtige Forum hast du wohl knapp verfehlt. 

Welchen Virenscanner verwendest du denn? (und welches Betriebssystem?)

Eine Möglichkeit, die auf jeden Fall funktionieren sollte: Starte im Abgesicherten Modus (ich nehme an, dass du Windows benutzt) und achte darauf, dass dein Virenscanner abgeschaltet ist. Dann solltest du die Datei auf jeden Fall löschen können.

Es ist nicht unbedingt notwendig in den Abgesicherten Modus zu wechseln, wenn du den Virenscanner einfach so deaktivierst.

Normalerweise, solltest du den Virenscanner aber dazu bewegen können die Datei zu löschen.


----------



## J-Me (21. September 2004)

Dankeee habs hinbekommen durch Bitdefender

MfG


----------

